# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Varri i nji shqiptari të pa njohur në AUSTRI

## Tigers

KUSH E NJEH SHQIPTARIN ISMAIL TIRANA? 


Jan të shumta rastet e emigrantëve shqiptare që kan ikur nga regjimi i eger komunist dhe nuk jan kthyer kurr më në Shqiperi. Madje, shumë syresh kan vdekur e jan varrosur në vendet ku ata kan migruar dhe nuk është interesuar më askush për ta. Njëri ndër ata mund te jetë edhe Ismail Tirana, i lindur me 1920 diku në Shqiperi. Ismaili ka vdekur ne vitin 1985 ne St. Georgen im Attergau (Oö) të Austrisë dhe është varrosur në varrezat e kësaj qyteze.
Ne, rastësisht dëgjuam të flitet për këtë. Nga kureshtja, vizituam varrezat e kesaj qyteze dhe u bindem se ajo çka degjuam ishte e vërtetë. Në fund të varreve të kësaj qyteze pushonte trupi i bashkekombasit tonë, Ismail Tirana. Në varr shkruar keshtu:Ismail Tirana, Albanien, 1920  1985 dhe asgjë tjetër. Me qenë se nuk ka pasur kush të përkujdesët për të, thuhet se ceremonia e varrimit është kryer nga bashkia e qytezes St.Georgen im Attergau, sipas zakoneve të vendasve.
Askush nga bashkëatdhetaret nuk dinte të na tregoj më shumë për të. Si dukej, askujt nuk i kishte shkuar mendja të merrej më këtë qeshtje. Duke menduar se familjaret e emigrantit Ismail Tirana, mund të mos kenë informacione për të, fotografuam varrin dhe vendosëm ta publikojme ketë rast.

PS: Shkrimit po ia bashkangjesim edhe dy fotografi të varrit të emigrantit, Ismail Tirana


Haxhi Muhaxheri

----------


## _MALSORI_

shume mire beni qe e sillni kete qeshtje..por do ju thoja te drejtoheni tek televizioni ''klan '' ne shqiperi pasi ky televizion cdo te premte transmeton emisionin '' njerz te humbur ''..nese ky televizion e paraqet si rast ndoshta mundet qe dikush te interesohet per te..

gjithsesi ju lumte per sensibilizimin....

----------


## Tigers

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4269298_n.jpg

----------


## Tigers

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5573051_n.jpg

----------


## Tigers

> KUSH E NJEH SHQIPTARIN ISMAIL TIRANA? 
> 
> 
> Jan të shumta rastet e emigrantëve shqiptare që kan ikur nga regjimi i eger komunist dhe nuk jan kthyer kurr më në Shqiperi. Madje, shumë syresh kan vdekur e jan varrosur në vendet ku ata kan migruar dhe nuk është interesuar më askush për ta. Njëri ndër ata mund te jetë edhe Ismail Tirana, i lindur me 1920 diku në Shqiperi. Ismaili ka vdekur ne vitin 1985 ne St. Georgen im Attergau (Oö) të Austrisë dhe është varrosur në varrezat e kësaj qyteze.
> Ne, rastësisht dëgjuam të flitet për këtë. Nga kureshtja, vizituam varrezat e kesaj qyteze dhe u bindem se ajo çka degjuam ishte e vërtetë. Në fund të varreve të kësaj qyteze pushonte trupi i bashkekombasit tonë, Ismail Tirana. Në varr shkruar keshtu:Ismail Tirana, Albanien, 1920  1985 dhe asgjë tjetër. Me qenë se nuk ka pasur kush të përkujdesët për të, thuhet se ceremonia e varrimit është kryer nga bashkia e qytezes St.Georgen im Attergau, sipas zakoneve të vendasve.
> Askush nga bashkëatdhetaret nuk dinte të na tregoj më shumë për të. Si dukej, askujt nuk i kishte shkuar mendja të merrej më këtë qeshtje. Duke menduar se familjaret e emigrantit Ismail Tirana, mund të mos kenë informacione për të, fotografuam varrin dhe vendosëm ta publikojme ketë rast.
> 
> PS: Shkrimit po ia bashkangjesim edhe dy fotografi të varrit të emigrantit, Ismail Tirana
> 
> ...


 Une ket tem e qela ndoshta do tu ndihmojm familjarve qe te gjejn te dashurin ( te ndjerin) e tyre besoj me ndihmen e keti forumi do ti ndihmojm edhe deri te zbulimi familjes se ndjerit po nese dikush mundet edhe mediat ti lajmeron edhe ma mir .me nderime tigers

----------


## Tigers

> shume mire beni qe e sillni kete qeshtje..por do ju thoja te drejtoheni tek televizioni ''klan '' ne shqiperi pasi ky televizion cdo te premte transmeton emisionin '' njerz te humbur ''..nese ky televizion e paraqet si rast ndoshta mundet qe dikush te interesohet per te..
> 
> gjithsesi ju lumte per sensibilizimin....


flm Malsori ket lajm morra nga nji bashkvendas i imi qe jeton ne austri dhe ka vizitu personalisht ket vorrë ne vorrezat e qytetit dhe une vendosa qe te postoj ne forumin shqiptar ndoshta me ndimen e juve te gjejm familjart po edhe televizionin KLAN dikush ta lajmeron .me nderimet e mia .tigers

----------


## Martin Nenshati

Ju lumte dhe ju falenderoj me gjithe zemer per ate qe keni dhene si informacion.Personalisht ,nuk kam asnje lidhje me kete person ,por vleresoj kontributin qe jep per njerzit e aferm te tij.
Eshte nje akt thellesisht njerzor ,puna e juaj zoti Haxhi Muhaxheri.

----------


## Brari

un mendoj se ky njoftim  duhet cuar tek "njerez te humbur" te  zonjes aida shtino.
ajo mund te bej dicka..

pergezime ti hapsi i temes..

----------


## Anesti_55

Nuk eshte e veshtire per tu gjetur familja e tij.ne durres ka me kete mbiemer ne te dy fete.Por me siguri ky i afrohet familjes se Zabit Tiranes, i cili punonte ne nje ndermarrje ku shumica e punetoreve ishin te deklasuar, po Zabiti vete ishte komunist ,ndonese burre i mire.Mundet qe Ismaili te ket qene nise nga vete partia dhe ne keto raste nuk lajmerohej familja por dhe as nuk presekutohej.Hapni numratorin e telefonave dhe ne durres do te gjeni Bajram Tirana.

----------

